# Four fox in 30 minutes!!!!!



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Now I don't expect many of you to believe this story, but it's true and it happen to me last week.

I went out glassing one morning last week at about 10:30am. At 10:40, I spot a pair of reds drop into a county ditch. So I drove about one mile away, to put my white camo on with spooking them. On the way back to the spot I seen the two fox go into the ditch, I spotted another one sleeping on a hillside about 500 yds off the road less than a half mile from the two in the ditch. I decided to go after the two in the ditch first, so when I got out into the section about 150 yds away from where I had last seen them, one of them came up out of the ditch and sat down. It did not see me. I laid down and shot that fox and two more fox came out of the ditch and stop broadside at 250 yds. I shot one of them and the other ran back down into the ditch. I immediately started calling with a rabbit distress sound and he came back out of the ditch and stood there long enough for me to shoot him also. Two males and one female, all shot with minutes of each other. Time: 11:10 am. Carried the 3 fox to my truck, drove about a half mile and the other fox was still sleeping. He almost had to hear the 3 shots I had just taken at the other 3 fox. Anyway, I was able to stalk within 55 yds of him before he woke up and shot him. Time: 11:40 am. Honest, this really happened. My buddies think I have a horseshoe in my butt.


----------



## coyote15 (Jan 25, 2006)

wow thats awesome.. wish i had a good day like that!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good hunting and nice shooting, Congrats !!! Post some pictures.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Dogslayer,

Thats it one He11 of a day! I officially hate you and I quit forever and its your fault.

Seriously tho, awesome job and I wish we could all have a day like that! congrats man!

jaybic


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

good job nice shooting way to be aggressive, post some pics


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

holy crap wish i had those kinda days nice shootin


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work it's nice when a plan comes together.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I couldn't even imagine having luck like that great job also post some pictures.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Should have pics next week. Also shoot a yote today, got some nice pictures of it as well. Six fox and two yotes in last 8 days. Damn, I love this sport.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't be greedy, post the pics !!! I love looking at them and hope I can post one yet this winter.........


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Finally got pics developed

[siteimg]3667, 3666, 3665[/siteimg]


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Most have did something wrong.

[siteimg]3667[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3666[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3665[/siteimg]


----------

